# Got my drawers in order...



## Otter (Dec 22, 2004)

I got my drawers in order this afternoon (do NOT go there mudbug). I bought some modular Rubbermaid organizers that interlock and are customizeable according to your storage needs and drawer size (do not go HERE either mudbug). Hopefully, no more rumbling around in the drawer trying to find something. Of course mudbug will totally ignore the above, so why did I bother?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 22, 2004)

Those Rubbermaid do-hickeys sound great Otter!  Where did you find them?


----------



## Otter (Dec 22, 2004)

Where else? WalMart. In this area, I have to either order on line or go to WallyWorld. They're kinda neat - since you can attach them to each other they don't go all over every time you open the drawer. They have a variety of sizes so you can customize based on what sizes you need.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 22, 2004)

Commendable Otter!  I will have to keep an eye out for these.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me Otter ... I need to run down to the laundry room and move my drawers from the washer to the dryer ......


----------



## Otter (Dec 24, 2004)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me Otter ... I need to run down to the laundry room and move my drawers from the washer to the dryer ......


Michael, mudbug has house guests and must be incapacitated. Thanks for stepping up to the plate in her absence.


----------



## Caine (Dec 27, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> I got my drawers in order this afternoon


Ya know, I tried this, once. I had everything organized so all plastic and wooden items were in one drawer, all metal items were in another drawer, all the wraps were in a third drawer, and all the trash bags were in the fourth drawer. Then my son, Plague of Locusts, emptied the dishwasher and put everything away for me. <Insert the "tearing hair out" emoticon here>


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 29, 2004)

Poor Ciane - has multiple drawers to stick things in. And, someone to help unload the dishwasher .....

I have only 1 drawer in my kitchen .... that's where the silverware goes. And, nobody to help unload the dishwasher ...


----------



## Caine (Dec 29, 2004)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Poor Ciane - has multiple drawers to stick things in. And, someone to help unload the dishwasher .....
> 
> I have only 1 drawer in my kitchen .... that's where the silverware goes. And, nobody to help unload the dishwasher ...



Where do you live? I am sure Plague of Locusts would come to live with you if you support him.


----------

